# Animal Crossing Wii U



## Dasbreenee (Jan 27, 2015)

Did anyone else know this was confirmed? 
I went into GameStop today and was going to preorder the new HM 

Now, I work at gamestop and my boss cut me off after I said "I want to pre order" and he said "Animal Crossing for wii u?" 
It's pre orderable for us where I live. And I'm so excited!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2015)

Source? Proof?
For all we know your Boss could be joking.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Source? Proof?
> For all we know your Boss could be joking.



I don't have a source. As I got told by my boss. 
Not to mention the fact that there's a list of preorderable games for every system which it's listed on. 
And it still has a generic street date. 
We won't know the release until everyone else. As of now it says 12/31/15. Which is just a generic street date so gamestop can't get used for "lying" about a release date.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I have no idea why people think they need sources and proof like this is some research paper. 

Even if my boss was joking, a games still coming out either way. Source : creators themselves.


----------



## Orieii (Jan 27, 2015)

Really!? Omg! I'm so excited


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2015)

No proof or source = no game
Nintendo will have to announce it first before anyone says "ye did u kno they're makin' an AC Wii U!?!" It's just silly.


Dasbreenee said:


> And I have no idea why people think they need sources and proof like this is some research paper.
> 
> Even if my boss was joking, a games still coming out either way. Source : creators themselves.


Gee I dunno, to actually know it's confirmed? What if your Boss said Super Mario Sunshine 2 was coming out in a few months, would you believe him? I hope not.

Also it's not hard for Gamestop to atleast put TBA if it were true, 31/12/15 is WAAAAAAY too soon if there's no legitimate source at hand, which in this case, there isn't.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 27, 2015)

I heard the game was confirmed but I dunno about preordering yet but yes it is confirmed


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2015)

IIRC, the only "confirmed" thing is Animal Crossing related news this year, nothing about a new title in the making.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 27, 2015)

actually there is it was alrdy confirmed for wii u


----------



## Mariah (Jan 27, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> actually there is it was alrdy confirmed for wii u


Okay where?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2015)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Heyden (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I see Isabelle and Nook on amiibo posters
Amiibo = Wii U (hopefully new 3DS)

*SIGH*


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2015)

Please don't turn this into an AC3DS release date drama again

"OMG MY LOCAL GAMESTOP SAID AC3DS IS COMING OUT ON APRIL 3RD 2012 GUIZE ITS LEGIT MY GAMESTOP TOLD ME I HAVE THE RECEIPT AND EVERYTHING ITS PROOF OMG GUYZZZZ WHEN APRIL 3RD 2012 COMES AND YOU ARE ALL PALYING THE GAME YOU WILL FEEL LIIKE ****ING IDIOTS FOR NOT BELIEVING ME@1!!!111!@$E@!12!!!"

bottom line is, the game hasn't been announced, nor confirmed (I mean it's been "confirmed" but not _confirmed_). Whether your boss has it on he system or not, is by no means proof, nor concrete confirmation of the games release (and tbh, I can see it as borderline illegal since they are taking pre-orders for a game which hasn't even been announced). I mean, no one is stopping you from believing him (like even I believe AC will come to the WiiU) but srsly... unless your boss works for Nintendo JP - then it's not true. If he can do that, I'm gonna make a business for pre-orders of Pokemon X2Y2 or Z (a game which is inevitable, just like ACU) and get rich scamming people from pre-orders!!!
This game isn't even available for pre -order in Japan yet (because if it was, all the Nintendo News sites would be swamped with it), so no way will it be available outside of Japan...

And if you really think a company like GameStop is going to have news before Japan then you're delusional.

That said, we did have an unofficial leak of Majora's Mask late last year, where someone from Target "leaked" MM3DS coz it was on the system, but I still believe, and am almost certain that was just a stuff up of OoT.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> No proof or source = no game
> Nintendo will have to announce it first before anyone says "ye did u kno they're makin' an AC Wii U!?!" It's just silly.
> 
> Gee I dunno, to actually know it's confirmed? What if your Boss said Super Mario Sunshine 2 was coming out in a few months, would you believe him? I hope not.
> ...


Yes. I said generic street date. That's not the real street date. 
That just means it's announced. Just not a set in stone date for it releasing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But either way. I'm not forcing anyone to believe it. 
I'm saying what my boss told me, and showed me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 27, 2015)

I won't buy it until there's proof. I've googled stuff and can't find anything. 

If it's legit though, cool


----------



## SweetT (Jan 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Well I see Isabelle and Nook on amiibo posters
> Amiibo = Wii U (hopefully new 3DS)
> 
> *SIGH*



amiibo are mostly for smash brothers wii u..otherwise not much else to use them for


----------



## Boccages (Jan 27, 2015)

I could see Nintendo releasing amiibo cards for an Animal Crossing game. You could (maybe) order these cards online with build-to-order measures. For example, you buy a Pate card, you scan it on the Wii U GamePad and BOOM she moves in your town.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

Or a Biskit card.
Or a Pecan card.
Or any kind of card.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Please don't turn this into an AC3DS release date drama again
> 
> "OMG MY LOCAL GAMESTOP SAID AC3DS IS COMING OUT ON APRIL 3RD 2012 GUIZE ITS LEGIT MY GAMESTOP TOLD ME I HAVE THE RECEIPT AND EVERYTHING ITS PROOF OMG GUYZZZZ WHEN APRIL 3RD 2012 COMES AND YOU ARE ALL PALYING THE GAME YOU WILL FEEL LIIKE ****ING IDIOTS FOR NOT BELIEVING ME@1!!!111!@$E@!12!!!"
> 
> ...



Target Canada to be precise.

The only way I'd be sure to confirm that old leak was if the item numbers shown for Majora's Mask before and after release were the same.


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Please don't turn this into an AC3DS release date drama again
> 
> "OMG MY LOCAL GAMESTOP SAID AC3DS IS COMING OUT ON APRIL 3RD 2012 GUIZE ITS LEGIT MY GAMESTOP TOLD ME I HAVE THE RECEIPT AND EVERYTHING ITS PROOF OMG GUYZZZZ WHEN APRIL 3RD 2012 COMES AND YOU ARE ALL PALYING THE GAME YOU WILL FEEL LIIKE ****ING IDIOTS FOR NOT BELIEVING ME@1!!!111!@$E@!12!!!"
> 
> ...



Haha! I didn't even know there was release date drama for the last game. Does this happen every time?


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> Haha! I didn't even know there was release date drama for the last game. Does this happen every time?



I've only been around for NL (kinda was for CF but didn't pay attention).

Basically, since the announcement for AC3DS (I'm calling it 3DS not NL coz this was before it had a name), GameStop was literally ****ting out release dates every month, and then when the date passed, they'd change the date again - wash, rinse, repeat.

Every time, and I mean *every time*, someone would come to TBT, preaching they knew, for a fact, 100%, that AC3DS would release that day. "I know the clerk very well, they've never been wrong before, this is the release date", "Don't believe me? Fine. When the date comes and you're all playing you'll thank me", "GameStop is listing the date, it must be correct!". Each time they were wrong and they got so butt hurt that no one would believe them, and basically left once the "release date" passed.
Also, let's not forget those that "claimed" they knew Reggie, or someone who worked for Nintendo (their dads cousins uncles mums sisters grandmas god sons grandchild), and said that they had told them the release date.
Tbh was a p good time for laughs.

tbh I think most of it was due to there being such a long wait between CF and NL, but yeah, it happened.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 27, 2015)

SweetT said:


> amiibo are mostly for smash brothers wii u..otherwise not much else to use them for



In general, they're for all of Nintendo as Mario is getting their own amiibo line, other series will too most likely. 

Realistically, AC Wii U is confirmed because why the hell would Nintendo not. 
Technically, AC Wii U is not confirmed. 
Technically, AC related news in coming in 2015.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Target Canada to be precise.
> 
> The only way I'd be sure to confirm that old leak was if the item numbers shown for Majora's Mask before and after release were the same.



Even still, the leak had the ****ing price tag on the shelf as if it was ready to be sold... Pretty sure no store would list an item on the shelf like a year in advanced, which they can't even sell.


----------



## LostNoob (Jan 28, 2015)

Gamestop is hardly the most reliable source of relapse dates.
Typical of them to put a game for pre-order before it's even been announced yet.

But I wouldn't be surprised if the Wii U version is out soon anyway.

Never know, Nintendo could be pulling a Sega Saturn, they do the announcement and stuff, then the game comes out almost immediately after.
It would be cool, at the end of the announcement "Animal Crossing Wii U is available for download today from the Eshop" or something like that. 

Not that it worked for the Saturn.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 28, 2015)

Nonsense! It would be an Obvious Beta, and gain infamy for doing so!


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 28, 2015)

Highly doubt it, there starting cutting of the Wii U. Well anyway I'd rather it on the New 3DS, I don't have a Wii U :c


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2015)

Doesn't mean anything really. Swedish site webhallen has been listing Metroid for 3DS for years now under pre-orders. Still hasn't happened, though.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Target Canada to be precise.



It's funny because they just pulled out of where I live.

But seriously why are we arguing over whenever a thing is confirmed or not. For all we know, it could be skipping the Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nonsense! It would be an Obvious Beta, and gain infamy for doing so!



TV Tropes?


----------



## Boccages (Jan 28, 2015)

Have you guys looked at the numbers announced today by Nintendo concerning the sales of Wii U and 3DS ? Wii U has been improving its situation everywhere in a year to year basis over 2013. Everywhere except Japan that is where Wii U sales have experimented a sharp decline. So Wii U is holding steady. You can blame that poor performance in Japan on different factors : number one is the bad shape of the japanese economy as we speak, by the record sales of Apple devices there (if you buy a 850$ iPhone, you have less money to spend on a console), and the lack of a great franchise that will sell well to Japanese players during the last quarter (SSB sells to the western audience, not the Japanese gamers). If Animal Crossing Wii U had been served this holiday, in Japan at least, we would be looking at a very different portrait.

But what about the 3DS ? This 2011 console's peak was in 2012-2013. The numbers don't lie. 2015 is the 3DS's swan song year. The New 3DS is the DSi to the DS. Nintendo will make a move and announce a new handheld console for 2016 during 2015, the financial results don't leave much room for Nintendo. It cannot just sit and see its most profitable console just die out without enticing players to look for something better.

All in all, my take on this is very simple. If Nintendo doesn't announce Animal Crossing Wii U this year, then the Wii U will never have an Animal Crossing game. It would be sad. I truly love this console, I have bought more games for it than for any of my previous consoles. I would love to play AC on my Wii U, but if the project isn't already well underway, I expect Nintendo to shift its attention to the next portable console and spend the ressources needed there to insure an Animal Crossing title is released early in its life cycle.


----------



## Anampses (Jan 28, 2015)

> Some of Nintendo's other future Amiibo plans, Miyamoto said, involve launching "smaller and even more affordable" figures so that the toy line can appeal to a wide variety of users. He said he's even thinking about how Amiibo can be used for Animal Crossing games in the future.


From November 2014.
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-teases-animal-crossing-amiibo-and-nfc-car/1100-6423407/

Also, keep in mind that Splatoon is currently being developed by the Animal Crossing team, and is set to release in May of this year.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh. Explains the Animal Crossing DLC coming out at the same time.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Have you guys looked at the numbers announced today by Nintendo concerning the sales of Wii U and 3DS ? Wii U has been improving its situation everywhere in a year to year basis over 2013. Everywhere except Japan that is where Wii U sales have experimented a sharp decline. So Wii U is holding steady. You can blame that poor performance in Japan on different factors : number one is the bad shape of the japanese economy as we speak, by the record sales of Apple devices there (if you buy a 850$ iPhone, you have less money to spend on a console), and the lack of a great franchise that will sell well to Japanese players during the last quarter (SSB sells to the western audience, not the Japanese gamers). If Animal Crossing Wii U had been served this holiday, in Japan at least, we would be looking at a very different portrait.



Actually no - the reason consoles typically don't go to well in the Japanese market is simply because their lifestyle is vastly different from that of the west. Also not that it's relevant to anything I'm about to say, but the majority of Japanese mobile companies are really considerate of their customers. You may think that they'll have to pay $850 for a new iPhone, but most companies actually allow people to trade in their old iPhone (assuming it's a recent model), and switch it for a newer model, with little to no cost (as long as they remain on their contract), but like I said, that's not relevant to anything - but case in point, it was to show that the Japanese market and industry is incredibly different to how it is in the west.
Japanese houses are actually really small, and because of this they usually only have 1 TV per household (unlike the typical western household which usually have at least 2) - so obviously there is already a struggle for the TV's usage, and not only this, but the amount that Japanese people work is huge. The only real time they can play is early in the morning, but then they run the risk of waking their children up, or being late to work (and being late is really frowned upon in Japanese culture). Same goes for kids, too. Most parents put a lot of pressure on their children to do well in school, and to show up "late" is often seen as embarrassing, so neither kids nor adults have a lot of time to play console games, whether it be due to work, school/study, or sleep schedule (yes, the WiiU did add off-TV play, but it's not a fix all solution).
Not only that, but Japanese culture is not like western culture where people can easily drive to and from work/school - the majority of the population catch public transport, which is why handheld gaming (and smartphone gaming, which is why Apple products have sold so well, because they fit the Japanese culture to a T) is so popular in Japan, because they can play their games whilst being on the train to and from school (which you may think isn't that long, but most kids spend at least 30 minutes going to and from school on the train, same goes for adults who work, too)
It's more or less that console gaming isn't _that_ practical in Japanese culture as it is to us, so I really don't see how releasing a WiiU version of AC would "boost" WiiU sales in Japan. Of course they would increase sales, that's a given, but they more than likely wouldn't boost them significantly.
Granted, the economy may be a contributing factor, but the main factor is simply because of their way of life.


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 29, 2015)

One, there's NO announcement by Nintendo. Two, GameStop is the worst, because you can reserve ghost games- games that haven't been announced yet! Or, after they are, and before the date, can reserve, like I did on Majora's Mask, but unluckily I did it too early, and got hosed when Nintendo later announced a Limited Edition Majora's Mask- my reserve turned into the regular when I went to change it at the store- sorry, sold out of the Limited Edition. But, I reserved over a month before they announced it, and I'm hosed because I reserved it TOO EARLY??? Yup! I hated that conversation with the worker!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> In general, they're for all of Nintendo as Mario is getting their own amiibo line, other series will too most likely.
> 
> Realistically, AC Wii U is confirmed because why the hell would Nintendo not.
> Technically, AC Wii U is not confirmed.
> Technically, AC related news in coming in 2015.



We already got 2 pieces of news. One DLC from Japan coming to Nintendo Zones, and two, Animal Crossing Announcement Community has been launched: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/01/animal_crossing_announcement_community_launches_on_miiverse


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 29, 2015)

Tbh, reserving ghost games is just a way to get your money... they allow you to "reserve", but after 3 years of waiting you finally forget that you reserved it annd they get free money.


----------

